
FanDuel charging inactive users $3 per month for not playing - newnewpdro
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/01/fanduel-is-now-charging-inactive-users-3-per-month-for-not-playing/
======
newnewpdro
This strikes me as an attempt to skim a tiny amount of money from forgotten
accounts in the hopes that a substantial portion of these users won't even
notice their credit/debit cards being charged $2.99/mo.

